# Bottled up and done!



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I got the last of the lures bottled today. I will be sending them to the distributor next week. I'm not sure who all is going to sell them yet. We have a few companies interested and one already ordered. I think I'm going to add the lures to our furniture web site since that online store is already set up. Thanks to the guys who have helped with testing, and thanks to John for sharing your Magic Mud formula. The first bottle has been set aside for you, and many more to come!
I'll try to get some photos posted.


----------



## old country 54 (Aug 10, 2010)

What will the lure product be sold as by name . I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

just wanted to say best of luck to you can't wait to give some of your stuff a try. and wanted to say thanks just placed my order with pcs with my gift card. good luck on our new line of lure but i hope sells aren't so high that they keep you out of the field.:lol:


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats good new, I wish you the best. 
Now you have to let me know where I can buy some.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

I guess this post answers my question I posted on your photo.  Good luck with your new products and hope to try them out in the future.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Great job Matt! If the rest of the products are as good as the **** lure you gave me and John' s Magic Mud, I am sure I will owe a big fur check next year to you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I figured how to post the pic all by myself! Still can't do it from my phone.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

So, my supply of lures are in the mail then? lol
I am your official field tester, right? All good companies have a field tester!


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Reds said:


> So, my supply of lures are in the mail then? lol
> I am your official field tester, right? All good companies have a field tester!


Now your signature can read "AuSable Lures pro-staff!" :lol:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

When you get a list of places that will be selling the lure, let us know. 

Those bottles are going to look great on my lure shelf!


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

can't wait to get my hands on that weasel lure and some of that magic mud when will it be at pcs so i can order some?


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Fur-minator said:


> When you get a list of places that will be selling the lure, let us know.
> 
> Those bottles are going to look great on my lure shelf!


  I cant wait.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats on your new venture I hope it works out for you. 

I have a few questions for you on the Lures.

How long have you been working on your lure formulas?

Who has tested them for you?

Any Ideas on how many fox and coyotes have been caught on them?

Did you do any test studies against any other manufactures lures?

Griff


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

griffondog said:


> Congrats on your new venture I hope it works out for you.
> 
> I have a few questions for you on the Lures.
> 
> ...


Great questions. 
The k9 lures were in testing for two years. The muskrat lure has been a staple in my lure bag for four years. The weasel lure is in its second season, with surprising results as a change up on the k9's. And the beaver lure is John Caretti's formula. He refused to take any money for his formula and told me to run with it. 

Most of the testing has been done by my brother and I. We have had a few other guys help, but most of them don't keep meticulous records, and some just seem to want free lure, which I don't mind when it's friends or guys I know form here or the association. We do have a guy in Nebraska who just tested some stuff for us. We don't have all the results from him yet, but he made 6 sets his first night after receiving them and caught 2 coyotes the next day. One of the lures he used is still in the testing phase, the other is our fox gland lure. 

I do not know the exact number of k9's caught by other trappers on our lures but between myself and my brother we have caught 52 canines this season on our lures. And we didn't go out west to pad the numbers. That's all Michigan k9's. 

As far as testing them against other lures we have not done that in a side-by-side test. But our catches haven't went down since we started using our lures as our go-to lures and our other favorites as change ups. When discussing our weasel formula with Michigan's premier lure maker, he said that not only was it a great weasel formula, but that it would probably be better than most mink lures available commercially. 

I expect skepticism and welcome it, and really appreciate your well thought out questions. They are all the same questions I would ask. I have had the same lures in my bag for a long time and am very leery of trying new lures. 

We have done our homework and have been welcomed by the lure making community. From tips and pointers to Mark June even referring us to the best gland man in the nation who didn't want to part with any 5 year old glands but sold us some because Mark referred us. 

I hope that answers your questions. If you have any more just ask.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> I figured how to post the pic all by myself! Still can't do it from my phone.


I see a great barter opportunity showing itself. Lol


"Most of the testing has been done by my brother and I. We have had a few other guys help, but most of them don't keep meticulous records, and some just seem to want free lure..." LMAO

Ouch! You may be asked to write my obituary some day.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Not you Dennis! I offered you a lure to try. No strings attached..... Kinda like most of the k9's in your area. Sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I really am not intending this to be an advertising thread. I'm not going to post where they are available on the open forum. I am really exited about this and wanted to share it with those who have helped make it happen. If anyone is interested in them, pm me and I'll fill you in on the rest of the details. Thanks and sorry if it came off as advertising.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for answering my questions. The Seldom in me made me do it.

Good luck.

Griff


----------

